# Sky EPG reshuffle



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Has it been confirmed yet that the radio channels will be moving to their proposed 0xxx style numbering on the 28th, when the major channel number reshuffle is due to take place?

As has been mentioned previously this will affect anyone who uses Sky and TiVo to time-shift radio programmes as TiVo can't handle channel numbers with leading 0s.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Latest information is in this thread


----------

